# Why are you guys looking for a point guard?



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

When Brevin is #2 in assists in the league?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Because he is a liability on offense, is getting old, and will likely sign with another team this offseason. Plus if you look at this years draft class you can see that there a plenty of quality PG's out there. Plus looking towards the future, we need a PG with potential.


----------



## Kay-Jay (Feb 21, 2005)

i agree brevin is near his 30s and we need a pg with a potential to help lead the team with emeka and charlotte if u were wondering something happened to kapono2okafor and i had to make a new user


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If the Bobcats got the #1 pick would they take the best center available (Bogut) or the best point guard (Chris Paul)?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> If the Bobcats got the #1 pick would they take the best center available (Bogut) or the best point guard (Chris Paul)?


The expansion teams can't have the #1 pick for its first few years of existance, unless of course, they trade up or something. Anyway, I think that Chris Paul would be a great addition to Charlotte, he is a good passer and scorer, and can hold his own on defense as well. I like Paul, but I've never even seen Bogut play so, w/e.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> If the Bobcats got the #1 pick would they take the best center available (Bogut) or the best point guard (Chris Paul)?


If I were Charlotte, I would take the safer bet and go w/ Bogut. Talented or not, I don't think I could justify using the #1 pick on a 5'11 PG. Granted Iverson was worthy of a #1 pick being that small, but Paul is no Iverson.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think I would want to use a top 3 pick on Paul. I don't really think his game will translate to the NBA real well. He is short, and really he is not even that quick either. And he is a terrible defender according to many ACC fans.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

When you have a young stud PF you don't worry about a Center. PG is a bigger need right now. I don't believe you can overlook talent though, the Bobcats should take the best overall player they can get their hands on and then go from there.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

They can have the 1st Pick, even if selected in the Lottery, I think, it was only last season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I know the last few expanion teams were top 3 protected for the first few years after the draft. I figured the Bobcats would be too but no one has said anything of it so I don't know.


----------



## -TD- (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, Chris Paul has hinted that he won't come into the NBA next season


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

they should try to get Duhon


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We worked him out last year and Bernie said he would become a NBA journeyman.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> We worked him out last year and Bernie said he would become a NBA journeyman.


Who?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Charlotte's HC/GM and Chris Duhon


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Charlotte could use almost any position. Pick the best available player that isnt a PF...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> We worked him out last year and Bernie said he would become a NBA journeyman.


Chris Duhon may play for several NBA teams during his career, but he will still be a very good point guard in the NBA. He plays good defense, is a playmaker, and can hit the 3. He already has surprised many people this year and will continue to do so. He has a huge heart and intelligence of the game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I also think that with having Emeka already establishing himself as a quality big, PG is where the Bobcats have to improve right away. Brevin Knight is playing good ball this season, but it hasn't translated into victories. Let's say the Bobcats do select Chris Paul, which I think would be the best thing for both Paul and Charlotte, with Paul coming from nearby Wake Forest, that would already give them a decent young core with the chance of maybe winning right away in the East.

PG: Paul/Hart
SG: Rush/Bogans
SF: Ger. Wallace/ Kapono
PF: Okafor/Allen
C: Brezec/Ely

Although you aren't looking at a championship caliber team, the potential to have a good team is their, with Paul, Wallace, and Okafor. If they can land a quality PG in this year's draft or free agency, they have the foundation to do some things...*


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I hate Paul. The whole Julius Hodge situation sums it up.Plus I have heard he will not be coming out this year.


----------

